# Tile Talk: Footware...



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ceramictec said:


> what are they? looks really small.


 Adidas Superstar 2G:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

that's a jersey shoe right there!!! super star!!

a lot of guys want to bust on other contractors for wearing sneakers but sneakers really do feel better and your legs and back feel better at the end of the day with proper shoes. boots have their place but for everyday use, sneakers or hiking shoes are best. (residential i'm talking about)


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

haaahaaa most of the time if the house is empty and I doing drywall and such trim. I wear flip flops (thongs) is the florida name.


most of the time its sneakers. persicion is right they just dont last but a few months. I usually buy 10 pairs at a time and mark them and rotate them . That way ya dont wear the sole out all the time and ya get more miles out of them.

really dont like work boots to bulking and scared of maring up a hardwoodfloor.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

For me, sneakers just don't support my feet enough when I'm on my knees. I like the stiffness of a boot.

I used to wear hikers (cross between a sneaker, and a boot), but just can't get any longevity out of them.

My current favorite work boots are Timberland Pros.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> that's a jersey shoe right there!!! super star!!
> 
> a lot of guys want to bust on other contractors for wearing sneakers but sneakers really do feel better and your legs and back feel better at the end of the day with proper shoes. boots have their place but for everyday use, sneakers or hiking shoes are best. (residential i'm talking about)


 Here's my deal. With a laundry list of priors (back injury), boots take about a week before my back goes into spasm and I'm out of work for awhile. Sneakers afford me the opportunity to stay in the game.

That point aside, if I'm up 20' on a walk plank, I like to feel where my feet are. Boots don't always let you feel the edge of the plank. With sneakers, I know if my toes are over the edge and can feel the rails of the pic while my mind is on the work.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I prefer sneakers too but I refuse to wear anything other than boots for demo work. Until I'm ready to put a room back together, I wear these:









I ordered these but have yet to wear them. Waiting for S.O. tile to come in before I'll be wearing them for a 2 day backsplash job:


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

HS345 said:


> My current favorite work boots are Timberland Pros.


 I get a new pair of Timberland Pro Pit Boss every other year.
They're great for demolition and other heavy work, but I prefer my Red Wing Worx 6550 when working in finished areas.


----------

